# wanted eclectus parrot



## white (May 16, 2009)

I am looking prefferably for a female young handreared bird.


----------



## sandracoleens (May 31, 2012)

*Pair of parrots for Sale..Price for two parrots. They only come together… They are two years and ten months old. I bought the female in Europe, and the male in Los Angeles.. Ready for breeding, they talk a lot but only in english..Very cute and sweet parrots.. Completely hand-held and very friendly..The female has had eggs three times and two eggs each time.. It is very difficult to part with them, but the landlord does not allow us to keep them in the apartment…So I have to sell them in to good hands. The Birdcage and nest box I give with birds is free.

please contact me directly
[email protected]
*


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Mmmm, do I smell something fishy???


----------



## sandracoleens (May 31, 2012)

*i also have umbrella cockatoo*

okay send me your email adressso that we can chat more better okay i also have umbrella cockatoo 

when i have your email i will send you all details and my website okay.
thanks


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Mmmm, do I smell something fishy???


do you think they are dodgey zoo-man


----------



## sandracoleens (May 31, 2012)

i am just asking for your email okay if i show you and you are not interested then we can let it go okay


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I didn't realise the original post that you made was from last year White. I thought it odd that Sandra's first post was in reply to your opening post. Sandra didn't say where she was located or put a price or even say that the parrots she was selling were Eclectus, & what sub species they were (if known). Maybe im just being overly cautious.


----------

